

Gherkin - a domain specific language for business analysts - fiaz
http://wiki.github.com/aslakhellesoy/cucumber/gherkin

======
fogus
I can't count the number of projects that I have been attached to in some way
that was aiming at providing some panacea to the business analyst... and I
doubt my experience is very exceptional in that regard. Maybe THIS time they
got it right. ;)

-m

